# Overcoming ligament tightness



## Doctuses

Hello all, 

When I was younger I jammed the ring finger on my right hand. Ever since then the dexterity and lateral movement of the finger has been, to an extent, crippled. For example, I can only trill with fingers 4/5 with tremendous difficulty. I know this is the case because trilling with fingers 4/5 on my left hand is much more free and less restricted. I can still play the piano, but there's considerable tightness going on. 

I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar impediment and what, if anything, they have done to overcome it. Any advice is appreciated!


----------

